# Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?



## Fischer Fritz (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,
wisst ihr vielleicht, wie man Perlmuttblinker selbst bauen kann?


----------



## Tüdel (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Besrogt Dir Perlmutt und schleif es zurecht.
Sorry, ist 'ne dumme Antwort ... allerdings sind meine Versuche genau daran gescheitert, ich weiß keine Bezugsquelle dafür.
Wenn Du eine Hast, immer her damit.
Man muß wahrscheinlich ein bißchen rumprobieren, aber wenn man sich an den Formen der üblichen Spangen orientiert sollte es eigentlich funzen.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## holle (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

ist ein sehr hartes material und relativ schwer oder teuer zu bekommen...
von der bearbeitung her braucht man dafür sehr scharfe, präzise und harte werkzeuge. es bricht auch leicht wenn zuviel vibration entsteht. zb mit einem dremel...

kannst dir höchstens dort die rohlinge holen und dann selbst bestücken > http://www.forellenteig.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=44&products_id=187


----------



## Fischer Fritz (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Danke#6 .
Aber welche Werkzeuge braucht man den da genau? Die Muscheln hab ich ja schon.


----------



## holle (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

du musst das zeug schneiden, schleifen und polieren. 
also brauchst du einen richtig gut laufenden dremel, einen der keine unwucht hat und ungewollte vibrationen verursacht und absolut gerade, präzise und ruhig läuft... dann noch die verschiedenen aufsätze zum schneiden, schleifen, polieren. und vor allem nass-schleifpapier...


----------



## Naglfar (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

servus,

ich hab mir einen perlmut-blinker gebaut. als ich so vor meiner kiste mit austern saß und schon einen ganzen haufen schalen hatte, ist mir die idee gekommen.

hab die dickste und best geformte schale genommen, sie geputzt und in essig eingelegt. nach 24h war die schale schon schön glänzend. nun hab ich mir den dremel geschnappt und die unebenheiten enfernt und in form geschliffen. anschliessend die löcher gebohrt.

ja, laufen tut der blinker gut, aber: 

1. er ist zu leicht

2. ich trau ihm nicht

das material ist mir etwas zu spröde. ich glaube nicht, dass er einen kapitalen hecht überstehen würde. deshalb hab ichs nicht drauf ankommen lassen, dass ein hecht mit nem perlmut-piercing rumschwimmt.

was hast du denn für muscheln? da gibts bestimmt bessere perlmut lieferanten als austern.


----------



## holle (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

bezüglich der vertrauenssache gibts da lösungen >

http://www.forellenteig.de/catalog/images/gross2.jpg

mit stahlvorfach verbinden und es sollte halten...


----------



## Fischer Fritz (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*



> was hast du denn für muscheln? da gibts bestimmt bessere perlmut lieferanten als austern.


 


Ich hab ne Paua Abalone und n´ paar Miesmuscheln (habn auch n´bischen
perlmutt).


----------



## Aitor (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Ich hab mich vor einiger zeit auch an die herstellung von perlmutt blinkern gewagt, mehr aus neugierde und experimentiergeist. ich muss sagen, man kann solche blinker ohne größere probleme herstellen. alles was man braucht ist ein dremeln ne feile etwas schleifpapier ne laubsäge und nen bohrer. Die Brosche ist übrigens auch ein schönes "nebenprodukt" der herstellung gewesen. Allerdings sollte man beim bearbeiten der Muscheln eine Atemschutzmaske tragen. der entstehende feinstaub setzt sich wirklich überall fest. Als Material diensten mir alte Muschelschalen aus dem Keller. Die habe ich wohl früher in meiner Kindheit mal gesammelt gehabt...der tipp mit dem essig ist auch nicht schlecht, allerdings entstehen dabei stechende gase wenn der essig die kalkschalen der muschel angreift, außerdem darf man die muschelschalen nicht zu lange im essig lassen...


----------



## Charly_Brown (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Hallo,

musste erstmal ein wenig lesen, damit ich verstanden hab worum es geht. Meine Frage ist, ob es denn wirklich ein Blinker aus Perlmutt sein muss??

Mein Bruder fischt erfolgreich auf Esslöffel-Blinker (Die Form ist dann wie ein Hansen Flash, wenn man den Kopf abgesägt hat). Ich habe dies nachgemacht. Einen Esslöffel auf Länge sägen, ein wenig schleifen, mit matt-weiß grundieren, und Perlmutt-Lack aus dem Bastelladen drüber malen. Sieht toll aus, und die Dinger laufen auch gut. Leider kann ich nichts über die Fängigkeit sagen, da ich meinen "Perlmutt-Blinker" beim ersten Einsatz verloren hab.

Aber wenn´s im Herbst wieder vermehrt auf Mefo geht werde ich einige im Gepäck haben.


Vielleicht ist das ja eine Alternative für euch. Allerdings braucht man gute Bohrer und einen Schleifblock (so´n festes Ding mit zwei Schleifscheiben) damit man den Stahl von den Mensa-Löffeln gut bearbeiten kann. Aber man kann so schnell und günstig Blinker bauen.


Gruß,
         André

P.S.: Bei den Löffeln, die ich verwende liegt das Gewicht bei 18-20g, also für meinen Einsatz optimal.


----------



## Irish-Fisher (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Sry für den Einwurf so spät noch er kann man nicht auch einfach Miesmuschelschalen nehmen?


----------



## holle (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

wow! schöne arbeiten hier! respect!!!


was die miesmuschel angeht, denke eher die ist zu dünn und porös dafür.


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2006)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

sehen ja echt gut aus .... #6
denke die würden beim Schleppangeln auch nen büschn was ranlocken können ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. September 2006)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Mir gefallen eure Arbeiten auch sehr gut.
Frage: Wäre es nicht möglich einfach Perlmuttstaub herszustellen und dann einen in Epoxidharz getauchten Metallblinker damit zu beschichten?
-
Ich stelle es mir so vor:
-Muschel reinigen
-Flex mit Schleifaufsatz (180er Schmirgel) fertig machen.
-Blinker lackieren (15 min. Epoxyd)
-Flex anwerfen und Muschel dagegen halten
-der Staub sprüht dann auf den Blinker und bleibt haften

Na ja, weiß nicht, wie sowas dann aussieht, aber diese Art zu beschichten habe ich schon bei anderen "Projekten" angewendet. Man erhielte in jedem Fall einen stabilen Blinker.


----------



## holle (10. September 2006)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

da die schicht perlmutt nur auf der muschel im gesamten so schimmert gehts leider nicht so. es gibt zwar lacke (auf chemischer basis) die das imitieren, aber beim schmirgeln vermischt sich das perlmutt mit kalk und da ist der effekt futsch und es kommt nur ein weisses oder cremefarbenes pulver raus welches nicht mehr schimmert.

aber wenn du blinker mit epox so beschichten willst (kommt natürlich nicht an den originalen perlmutt ran) kannst du zb. holo-flitter benutzen. http://www.hg-design.de/deko/glitt-01.htm


----------



## Samotti (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

hab nun mal mit eigenen versuchen angefangen. habs aber noch nicht ans wasser geschafft um die teile zu testen. hatte noch schalen von den gewöhnlichen teichmuscheln ru´mliegen welche ich bearbeitet habe. damit die blinker wasschwerer undstabiler werden habe ich geschlagenes kupfer in die richtige form gebracht und ´mit 2k kleber geklebt.


----------



## Gemini (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Sehen super aus, berichte mal ob was drauf geht.


----------



## Bobster (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

..sehen sehr appetitlich aus  
Schöne Arbeit !


----------



## Samotti (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

kanns auch kaum erwarten aber hier regnet es gerade in strömen.


----------



## Bobster (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

...bei uns im Sauerland sind es im Herbst/Frühjahr
die Renner auf Seeforelle :q


----------



## Samotti (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

hab mich bei dem wetter doch mal rausgewagt an einen nahe gelegenen see. konnte einen guten biss verzeichnen. denke mal, dassdieblinkerden vollen reiz im sonnenschein entfalten. natürlich habe ich auch einen schön am grund festgestzt.
Lassen sich superweit werfen und laufen echt super


----------



## perl (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

na dann auch mal einen von meinen .

Spange Classic Alburnus mit Kupfer hinterlegt 14 cm von S.A. Perlmuttköder


----------



## Bobster (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Sehr schön #6

Selber bauen ist aber noch schöner 

Für den Uferangler ein wenig "umständlich" diese
doch sehr leichten PerlmutSpangen auf Weite und Tiefe
zu bekommen.
Schaltest Du da noch ein Blei vor oder wirfst Du die mit einem Spirolino ?

Zum schleppen sicherlich eher geeignet.


----------



## perl (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

hi bobster,sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde.
die baue ich selber  unter dem namen S.A.Perlmttköder

ja , du hast recht, perlmutt ist recht leicht, aber es ist kein problem welche zu machen, die du vom ufer aus fischen kannst.da musst du dann auch kein blei vorschalten. 

hier noch mal welche aus meiner sonderedition :


----------



## Bobster (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Toll !

...ist ja ein richtiger Koffer eines Handlungsreisenden :q
in Sachen Perlmuttspangen.

Sehr schöne Teile baust Du da #6

...und interessieren würden die mich auch sehr stark


----------



## perl (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

hi bobster,
ja mit handelsreisender liegst schon nicht ganz falsch :q

danke für die positive bewertung #h

hier noch mal ein paar neue 






in natura sehen die allerdings noch um längen besser aus, da ich leider die ganze farbenpracht nicht mit der kamera einfangen kann.wenn du die bei tageslicht sehen könntest.


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

sehr schöne Arbeit!


----------



## perl (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

danke bondex


----------



## Finne 23 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

@perl

ich spreche dir meinen größten Respekt aus, sehr gute Arbeit|bigeyes.
Hättest du evtl. Lust mal einen Bericht über eine Schritt für Schritt Bearbeitung hier einzustellen#6??


Petri Heil und strammes Seil


----------



## Slick (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Sehen richtig super aus. #6

Nur ist das Material nicht zu spröde ?
Ich hätte Angst solche Unikate zu angeln,weil es steckt ja viel Arbeit drin.


Cheers


----------



## perl (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

@ Finne 23
einen bericht, ja das könnte ich mal machen.ich habe diese woche sowieso noch urlaub und will evtl. noch welche machen.mal sehen,ob ich das schaffe.

@ Slick
du hast recht, perlmutt ist schon etwas spröde, das heisst, brechen könnte man die,man benötigt aber schon etwas gewallt.
aber zugkraft halten die um längen viel besser aus.
ich fische jetzt ca. seit über 35 jahren, in der zeit auch schon immer irgendwie mit perlmutt.
selber fertigen,mache ich seit ca. 6-7 jahren und ich muss sagen, bis jetzt ist mir beim angeln noch keine kaputt gegangen.
man muss natürlich bei der verarbeitung auf einiges achten und kann nicht jede muschel einfach mal eben so nehmen.
wenn mal die eine oder andere kaputt ging, dann lag es meist immer an der falschen transporttasche/koffer oder man hat mal drauf getreten(was mir auch schon passiert ist) :c 
ich selber nutze umgebaute cd-taschen mit schaumstoff, da hängen die drinn das geht super und gibt kein durcheinander. #6
man kann aber auch taschen kaufen für perlmuttspangen, aber selber machen ist doch immer etwas anderes denke ich. 

hier mal 2 fische die mit perlmuttspangen gefangen wurden:

mit Perlmuttspange 130mm Classic Coregonus




mit Perlmuttspange 70mm Salmon Reflex


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

|bigeyes Diese Blinker von Perl sind echt Super. #r

N Bericht wäre wirklich toll 

MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE |supergri


----------



## Skrxnch (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Wow!
Ich bin auch blass vor Staunen!
Vor Jahrzehnten gabs da auch mal Basteltipps
im Blinker und den Hauszeitungen von Balzer, Shakespeare. etc.

Die hab ich jetzt nicht mehr parat, oder es wurde schon alles gesagt.

Nur eins fiel mir spontan ein: Wenn ich so ne teure Tube Flex + bond Kleber von weicon anbreche, dann grüble ich immer wozu man den Rest sinnvoll nutzen könnte bevor die Tube eintrocknet.

Das wäre doch mal was für die Rückseite (, dazu etwas rauher lassen). 
Der Kleber ist ja recht flexibel. Zusammen mit dem spröden Perlmutt wäre das ne Art Kompositbogen mit der Option noch Gewichte einzukleben. (Z.B. Jäger im Bekanntenkreis fragen ob man etwas 2mm Stahlschrot haben kann.)


----------



## perl (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

also vielen dank noch mal an alle, für das lob.  #h

@all:
ich versuche mal einen bericht zusammen zu stellen, habe heute auch schon die ersten fotos gemacht als ich mal wieder am bauen war. 

@skronch:
das mit deinem kleber ist eine gute idee, nur ich würde das nicht machen, weil :
fast jede art von kleber löst sich mit der zeit, drum niete ich, wenn ich hinterlege.
mit stahlschrott liegst du schon fast richtig, nur stahl rostet leider im wasser und das sieht nicht mehr so toll aus mit der zeit, drum nutze ich am liebsten kupfer, es geht aber auch messing.
kupfer wird zwar dunkel, kann man aber mit einem feinen schleifmittel oder politur wieder auf glanz bringen.


----------



## Finne 23 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

@perl

..besten Dank für Deine Bemühungen! #6


----------



## perl (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Na dann will ich mal, |wavey:

der Glanz und das Farbenspiel von Perlmutt ist bei jeder Perlmuttspange immer wieder etwas Einmaliges. Das war auch immer das, was mich schon seit Jahren fasziniert. 
Wenn man mal die Möglichkeit hatte so einen Perlmuttköder (Spange-Blinker-Löffel-Spinner) im Wasser in Aktion gesehen zu haben, der weiß, was ich meine.
Man kann sich natürlich immer und auch über alles streiten, ob etwas gut oder schlecht ist, nur wer im Besitz ist von gut laufenden Perlmuttköder mit Ihren aufblitzenden Flanken und allen Facetten, die diese Naturprodukte im optimalen Spiel frei geben, der weiß, das die Fängigkeit unbestritten ist. #a
Es gibt natürlich verschiedene Formen die Abgestimmt sind auf die jeweilige Fischart und Angelart.
Besonders fängig sind die Perlmuttköder für Seeforelle – Meerforelle – Lachs – Saiblinge – Hecht und natürlich funktionieren die kleineren Kunstwerke auch für Rapfen – Barsch und Zander.

Sorry für das anfängliche Gerede, aber immer wenn ich an Perlmuttköder denke, sprudelt es aus mir raus. |bla:
Ich könnte, glaube ich ganze Bücher füllen, mit den Erfahrungen und Erlebnissen, die ich über die Jahre gesammelt habe. 

So, nun aber mal zu dem Thema, wie und was ich machen kann, wenn ich wirklich mal selber mir einen Perlmuttköder herstellen will. (Ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen ) .


*Die richtige Auswahl der perfekten Perlmuttmuschel / Schnecke :*
Ich gehe hier mal nicht in die Tiefe, da nur das Thema alleine wirklich den Rahmen sprengen würde und hinzu kommt, wer es einmal versucht hat, der weiß, was es für ein Aufwand ist und die meisten lassen es dann auch wieder sein. Es sei denn man ist völlig Krank :#2: , so wie ich. Drum habe ich nur mal ein paar Fotos hier, die einen kleinen Ausschnitt zeigen von möglichen Muscheln / Schnecken.















*Das richtige zuschneiden und in Form bringen der Stücke :*
Man sollte sich im Vorfeld überlegen, was man gerne haben möchte, ob es Spangen – Blinker – Löffel oder Spinnerblätter sein sollen und wie groß der Perlmuttköder sein soll.
Als kleine Hilfe kann man sich eine Schablone anfertigen und das Muster dann auf die Muschel übertragen.
Nachdem man die gewünschten Stücke aus der Muschel geschnitten hat, kann man nun beginnen die Stücke in Form zu bringen. Am besten an Hand der Schablone.
( VORSICHT : Perlmuttstaub ist gefährlich. Atemschutz tragen ) |licht










*Perlmutt schleifen :*
Wenn man die gewünschte Form hat, beginnt man mit dem Schleifen der Perlmuttköder. Dieses geht in unzähligen Schritten, so dass eine gute Grundlage geschaffen wird zum Polieren.







*Polieren :*
Poliert wird in verschiedenen Schritten, von Grob nach Fein, bis sich ein Glanz eingestellt hat mit dem man zufrieden ist.
Aber Vorsicht, ich habe schon gesehen das sich welche tot poliert haben. :q










*Löcher bohren :*
Man kann jetzt die Löcher bohren, man sollte nur darauf achten, wenn man keine Ösen verwendet, die man als Lochverstärkung nimmt, das die Löcher schön rund und groß genug sind, damit man ordentlich die Sprengringe einsetzen kann.










*Zusammen bauen:*
So, wenn man denn dann endlich mal soweit gekommen ist, kann man jetzt endlich beginnen den Perlmuttköder zusammen zu bauen.
Die Auswahl überlasse ich Euch, Ihr solltet nur darauf achten, dass alles bestmöglich abgestimmt ist.
Es gibt hier auch nur 2 Möglichkeiten um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.
- Erfahrung
- Köder laufen lassen und schauen, ob Er gut läuft.












So das war es, ich hoffe es gefällt euch und danke an alle die Interesse haben und das lesen, ach und viel Spaß beim selber bauen.


----------



## Skrxnch (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*



perl schrieb:


> @skronch:
> das mit deinem kleber ist eine gute idee, nur ich würde das nicht machen, weil :
> fast jede art von kleber löst sich mit der zeit, drum niete ich, wenn ich hinterlege.
> mit stahlschrott liegst du schon fast richtig, nur stahl rostet leider im wasser und das sieht nicht mehr so toll aus mit der zeit, drum nutze ich am liebsten kupfer, es geht aber auch messing.
> kupfer wird zwar dunkel, kann man aber mit einem feinen schleifmittel oder politur wieder auf glanz bringen.



Hi,
habs im speziellen zwar noch nicht probiert, aber diese Art Kleber hält sicher jahrelang. 
Und mit Stahlschrot (nicht Schrott)  meinte ich auch eher so eine Art Oberbegriff für einige Legierungen die Sportschützen/Jäger seit einiger Zeit je nach LJG... auf dem Tontaubenstand, bzw bei der Wasserjagd benutzen müssen.

Müsste funzen, dürfte auch nicht korrodieren wenn es von dem Klebermantel deckend benetzt ist. Genauso wie das immer noch erhältiche Bleischrot. (Zwar max. Gewicht, aber grau.)

Logischerweise sollte die Rückseite dann nicht mehr nachgeschliffen werden. Vorderseite geht schon.

Das "Schrot" muss auch gar nicht mal aus scharfer Munition entnommen werden, sondern ist eigentlich ab 18J frei erhältlich.

Wie auch immer, gibt genug Möglichkeiten einen Perlmutlöffel zu beschweren. War nur mal ne spontane Idee von mir.

Gruß, Skronch


----------



## Bobster (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Hallo Pearl,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Beschreibung und
Bebilderung "Deines" Herstellungsprozesses für Perlmutspangen.

Sicherlich wird hier noch der eine oder andere "Optimierung-Vorschlag" gemacht werden......

Gruß


----------



## perl (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

@Skronch:
Aus meiner Sicht ist Kupfer und Mesing gut zum hinterlegen, das dann in einer angemessenen Stärke, da sonst der Köder zu schwer wird.
Bei Perlmuttspangen macht das viel aus im Laufverhalten, da reicht meist schon die falsche Hakengröße und zu große Sprengringe und der Köder läuft nicht mehr richtig.
Zum Kleben alleine, kann ich nur aus eigener Erfahrung reden, das man nehmen kann was man will (auch 2K Epoxi ), es ist da leider die Chance sehr hoch, das der Kleber sich bei Zeiten lösen kann (spätestens nach einem guten Drill oder durch Kälte und Wärmewechsel ) und man bringt unnötiges Gewicht an den Köder.
Perlmuttköder zeichnen sich aus durch das leichte Gewicht, dadurch schweben die Köder besser und bringen ein hervorragendes blitzen der Flanken wie bei flüchtende Köderfische.Es ist wirklich wichtig, das der Köder ausgewogen gebaut wird damit Er die spielerische leichtigkeit nicht verliert.(Es können aber trotzdem auch gute Wurfköder gemacht werden).
Aber gut, das muss dann jeder für entscheiden und einfach mal testen. |wavey:

@Bobster:
Ja Optimierungsvorschläge immer gerne :m
da das ja auch immer Kundenwünsche wiederspiegelt und man selber wird ja auch immer mit der Zeit etwas Betriebsblind.

Hier noch mal 2 Barschköder:

Spange Classic Iris 48mm





Spange Classic Iris 50mm





Have Fun


----------



## perl (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

habe noch mal 2 neue #h

Spange Salmon Flash 8,9cm (Regenbogen Farben) 





Löffel Classic Shadow 5,9cm (von Schwaz zu Silber)





Have Fun :m


----------



## Finne 23 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

#a...super Arbeit!


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Ich würde mir auch gerne so n Plerlmuttblinker bauen aber ich hab keine " Perlmuttmuscheln" 

Also woher kann ich als Tiroler ( also kein Meer in der Nähe ) Muscheln mit Perlmutt herbekommen. 

Hat jemand ne Idee wo man solche Muscheln herbekommen Könnte ;+

Gruss

Weisheitsgranate |supergri

Oder Soll ich in ner Konservenfabrik ( verpackt auch Muscheln ohne Schale )  nachfragen ?


----------



## Bobster (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Wer hat Dich denn wieder rausgelassen 

Husch-Husch...schnell zurück ins Bettchen 

...und denk daran, du musst erst noch deinen

a) selbstangetriebenen Wobbler bauen
b) Ü-Eier suchen
c) die Perlmut-Mafia bekämpfen

ich denke, das sind erst einmal genug Aufgaben zu erledigen :m


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

hab mal 'ne frage, anmerkung.
in jüngeren jahren hab ich musikinstrumente mit perlmutteinlagen 'verschönert'. ausgangsmaterial war Abalone, die heute leider auch schon gefährdet ist.
ich meine solche (seeohren) in deinem material zu erkennen.das war die anmerkung​dass ich perlmutt sehr mag, könnt ihr euch jetzt sicher vorstellen - ob perlmuttköder, außer dass die superschön sind, auch merklich besser fangen als gutlaufende folienbeklebte, das frage ich mich.
wobei, ist klar, wenn ich nur mit denen auf pirsch gehe, dann sind die natürlich 100% fängiger.

aber schön sind die. so schön wie die alten devons mit kugellager, die alles mögliche noch sehen sollen, aber niemals wasser.

wen es interessiert, 
dem könnte ich eine xerocopy machen  von
Pearl Inlay 
an Instruction Manual 
James E Patterson  1979


@perl hat ja auf atemschutz hingewiesen, tunlichst beachten, es geht nicht nur um 'das bisschen' staub - manche muscheln haben irgendwelche unangenehmen gifte in der schale (ist jetzt frei aus dunkler erinnerung referiert), und dann ist es schluss mit der bastelgemütlichkeit.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*



Jose schrieb:


> @perl hat ja auf atemschutz hingewiesen, tunlichst beachten, es geht nicht nur um 'das bisschen' staub - manche muscheln haben irgendwelche unangenehmen gifte in der schale (ist jetzt frei aus dunkler erinnerung referiert), und dann ist es schluss mit der bastelgemütlichkeit.



Da kann ich als Berufsschleifer was zu sagen.


Muschelschalen bestehen aus Calciumcarbonat. Die feinen Staubteilchen, die beim Trockenschliff, aber auch durch den Spray beim Nassschliff eingeatmet werden sind nicht giftig.

Dafür verursachen sie aber Sillikose, die sog. Staublunge. Das ist noch ein kleines bisschen schlimmer als giftig und kann auch schon bei geringen Mengen zu Krebserkrankungen führen. Ist praktisch unheilbar. Geht auch viel schneller als die Sillikose bei Bergarbeitern, weil die Staubdichte beim schleifen von Calciumcarbonat tausendmal höher ist, als die sillikatischen Feinstäube untertage. 

Immer naßschleifen (führt auch zu einem besseren Ergebnis, bzw. verhindert Risse im Material wegen Hitze) und immer mit Atemschutz. Der kostet nur ein paar Cent, das sollte man investieren.

Zu den Schalen allgemein.

Calciumcarbonat ist spröde und bricht leicht. Ein Fisch sieht wohl keinen Unterschied zwischen echtem Perlmutt und künstlicher Perlmuttfolie.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Wer hat Dich denn wieder rausgelassen
> 
> Husch-Husch...schnell zurück ins Bettchen
> 
> ...



Ok |peinlich

a) muss davor noch meinen selbstgebauten Flieger vollenden , erst dann kommt der Wobbler drann 

b) hab ich gemacht und ein so n gelbes ding im Müll gefunden.

c) erledigt |muahah:


Aber woher bekommt Ihr Perlmutt oder wohnt Ihr etwa alle am Meer?

Gruss

Weisheitsgranate :m


----------



## perl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

@ WEISHEITSGRANATE
perlmuttmuscheln / schnecken bekommst z.B. morgen auf der Messe in düsseldorf oder du wartest bis die nächste messe in dortmund ist im september (mineralienmesse)  
oder du schaust mal bei e-bä vorbei,die haben aber meist nur schrott im angebot.

#h


----------



## uwe103 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

...oder mal bei 1,2,3...in Australien nachschauen.
Die Sachen dort waren bisher kein Schrott...:m


----------



## perl (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

so habe mal ein paar spinner fertig gemacht #h
schade nur, das fotos leider nie alles zeigen.






#h


----------



## Bobster (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Das sieht ja alles sehr lecker aus #6

....also "risikoreich" spinnfischen ist dann ja mal nicht mehr
angesagt


----------



## Bobster (7. März 2012)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

...nur noch wenige Tage bis zum 15ten 

Gib es neues auf dem Spangen-Markt :q


----------



## Gemini (7. März 2012)

*AW: Perlmutt-Blinker selber bauen?*

Vielleicht ganz interessant für einige von euch Bastlern:
http://stores.ebay.de/Pietra-Dura-Etcetera

Hab dort schon bestellt, liefert sehr zuverlässig und hat
 interessante "Werkstoffe"


----------

